# Pre op assesment & having tube removed



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey hope you are all good, i am due to go into hospital for my pre op assesment, what does this involve, and how much longer after should i be having op done?

Also because i am having my tube removed does this mean i will have to stay in hospital?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi leighsa ..i think pre op is just when they weigh you and maybee give u swabs and stuff ready for op hopefully you will find out when op is soon after   kara just had hers removed and didnt need to stay the night so it should be day case


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you mean more internal swabs?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no just mouth ones for mrsa i think!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when is your pre op hun?

the pre op is where they go over the op and take some information and sometimes bloods, check your weight and blood pressure and sometimes do an ecg

my last pre op was a waste of time really as it was just form filling

ive had 3 laps and once i stayed in over night


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Miriam.

Hi Kara, my pre op assesment is the 22 of this month, im slightly worried as its not just a lap im having, like you i am having my tube removed, im hoping that the op wont be long after assesment.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Kara what does an ECG involve?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i waited 7 weeks and 5 days from pre op to operation itself and the overall wait was 5months so i think your lucky and you will get it sooner

they don't do an ecg on everyone and its very easy, sticky pads and they read the machine.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh thats not too bad, they did tell me it was a 4mth waiting list so was shocked to be called in so soon, although they have me down as URGENT. I thought an ECG was an internal clean out, Lol..... i panicked then! he he he. Not long Kara and you'll be on here posting a BFP! XXX

Thank you for your help. Do you think that once i have the Lap/tube removed that it could possibly flush out my system and possibly make things better for me? ie.... help me to concieve


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was told after my lap dye and op when they squeezed the dye down the 1 tube that my best chance would be then


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Miriam, ya know you say the " Lap dye & op do you mean the Laparoscopy or HSG because i had the dye run through my tubes when i were called in for HSG, or do they do the same when they do my Lap (run dye throug my tubes) xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry i mean i had lap dye 1 tube was completley blocked the other in a mess so i then an op to try correct my 1 tube after this they said its my best chance to conceive but i still got put on ivf list


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

So the Lap they will also run dye through my right tube (patent one) will they? Is this what a lap is?

Did they ever correct your right tube? isnt that risky?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not sure but kara will know ..i had laproscopy and dye done at same time then the op to try correct the 1 tube the other was totally blocked ...they tried sorting the tube out but dont think they had much luck


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I will ask Kara hun.... i would of thought that if they try to fix "a tube" that this would be high risk of damage to that tube. Im not sure i would wont this, ill have to tell them before op that if there is something with my right tube to leave it.

I so hope this works.
Thanks for your advice Miriam.
xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i doubt they will mess with your tube unless they have said they think it might be fixable its prob ok as it is


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Leigsha


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they will probably do a dye test to check both tubes

seeing a hydro or a scan is one thing, i would imagine they will wana see where the blockage is too. please be aware that until they get in and look no one knows what is really going on in there.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Your right Kara, guess im just stressing over nothing at this stage, hopefully it will all be ok once they get in there and take a look.

Thanks hun for the good luck.
Ill keep you posted n let you know how it goes.


----------

